# Pictures of Vallisneria spiralis needed



## jordan.m (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently looking for a picture of _Vallisneria spiralis_ - which has been released into the public domain (copyright free, basically). I'd like a clear shot, somewhat professional looking.

The image is going to go on this page - http://yourfishguide.jordanmeeter.com/Vallisneria_spiralis. All credit will be given appropriately.

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I haven't got a picture but your webpage seems to emulate Wikipedia and I'd be concerned about copyright violations.


----------



## jordan.m (Dec 9, 2006)

lol

That's because it's running on the same software as Wikipedia, which they offer for free.

http://cheacodewiki.org/
http://lyricwiki.com/
http://wiki.bmezine.com/

They all "emulate" Wikipedia.


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I haven't got a picture but your webpage seems to emulate Wikipedia and I'd be concerned about copyright violations.


At the bottom of the page you'll see::chair: 
"GNU Free Documentation"

Make friends with fair Google.


----------

